# Most pretentious MBTI type?



## TheVerb

Pretty straightforward question. Sifting through the forums, I can't help but notice certain types try _so hard_ to fit the stereotype of their MBTI type. The result is a thread full of _master race_ pseudo intellectuals circle j*rking each other and basking in the glory of their enlightened minds. 

Okay, maybe I went a bit far there  But still, thoughts?


----------



## DAHN

Preach


----------



## Simpson17866

INTPs are the most EVERYTHING type :wink:


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Seems to me like an unhealthy Intuitive problem, which I've seen here greatly. Sensors don't seem to fall under it, apparently, from what ive seen here.

The MOST pretentious? Your guess is as good as mine, to be honest.


----------



## s2theizay

INTPs are the most paradoxical type. We are both the most pretentious and the most humble. The most clueless and the most connected. The most unfeeling and the most feeling. Un-paradoxically, we are the most introverted of the introverts. We're definitely the most of the most things. :th_woot:


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Don't you mean individuals trying to act like the stereotype of their type?

Generalisations aside, probably INTJ. I hate INTJ "culture", if you can call it that.


----------



## Simpson17866

WaffleSingSong said:


> Seems to me like an unhealthy Intuitive problem, which I've seen here greatly. Sensors don't seem to fall under it, apparently, from what ive seen here.
> 
> The MOST pretentious?* Your guess is as good as mine, to be honest.*


 Nonsense, my guess is *so* much better :laughing:


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Simpson17866 said:


> Nonsense, my guess is *so* much better :laughing:


...But is it?


----------



## TheVerb

I find it hilarious how you are all pointing to your own types  IMO, I generally point to the ENTJ's. Then again, I don't seem to get along well with them irl anyway.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Pretentiousness has to do with insecurity not type, imo.


----------



## 12fingers

Online, especially on this forum there are some atrocious INTJs. 

IRL, I have experienced ENTPs that seem pretentious initially, but are actually very genuine people. ESFPs are probably the most pretentious in my experience, just because they try so hard.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

TheVerb said:


> I find it hilarious how you are all pointing to your own types  IMO, I generally point to the ENTJ's. Then again, I don't seem to get along well with them irl anyway.


In socionics ENTJs are your benefactors which is an asymmetrical relationship. We are all bothered by our benefactors. Anyways, they clearly get to you which must be why you posted this in the NT forum.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

*Immature ENFJs!* they wear a smiley, charming veneer masking social and/or ideological elitism. others are more overtly narcissistic (ex: the infamous Messiah complex) and try to butt into other people's lives to "make a project out of them" (the E_TJs who do this are more forgivable because they at least come from a place of some semblance of competence, objective data and experience).


----------



## Velryre

Maybe people (any MBTI type) who believe they don't have personality unlike others --- MBTI is helpful to have one.


----------



## TheVerb

12fingers said:


> Online, especially on this forum there are some atrocious INTJs.
> 
> IRL, I have experienced ENTPs that seem pretentious initially, but are actually very genuine people. ESFPs are probably the most pretentious in my experience, just because they try so hard.


I can agree with you on the INTJ bit 100%. Two of my best friends are INTJ and they are NOTHING like the people online. My one friend does judge a lot though..


----------



## TheVerb

johnnyyukon said:


> Pretentiousness has to do with insecurity not type, imo.


I'm speaking purely on an online basis, probably should have clarified. I think a lot of people "play the part" too much online sometimes.


----------



## Eventive

@TheVerb drop and give me 50, and repeat to me, "We're not pretentious, we're the master race."


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

As an INTJ, I have to say INTJs lol. No, we're not all emotionless, sociopathic narcissists of superhuman intelligence with a secret desire to take over the world. No, we're not all socially crippled either.


----------



## TheVerb

Eventive said:


> @TheVerb drop and give me 50, and repeat to me, "We're not pretentious, we're the master race."


Never! ENTJ scum! :wink:


----------



## maust

TheVerb said:


> I find it hilarious how you are all pointing to your own types  IMO, I generally point to the ENTJ's. Then again, I don't seem to get along well with them irl anyway.


*cries on the floor for 13 hours* 

Agree with @johnnyyukon- pretentiousness usually has to do with feeling insecure. I'd add that's usually insecurity about knowing things/being better than others, which is probably an NJ thing. 

Whichever type walks in and denies they're pretentious is probably the most pretentious, because they don't realize how they come off, and thus don't adjust for it. (Which might mean I take the bullet for my own type tbh.)


----------

